# Primative gun blueing or "browning"



## Magus

Anybody got a recipe,I don't care if pee is an ingredient.LOL


----------



## GroovyMike

Google cold gun blueing - I think the brand sold by Cabela's is OThoblue or something like that. Just wipe it on with a cotton ball while wearing rubber gloves. Pretty simple and about $15 buys a lifetime supply.


----------



## MrSfstk8d

I've seen the wipe on bluing too. It's OK, but not nearly the same as real bluing. The wipe on stuff mostly are like acid etching with a dye being deposited. Not like clothing dye but a suspended solid.

Long story short, in my opinion, if you want/need a gun blued, take it to a good, old time gunsmith and have him do it right. Sorry to rain on your parade, but I'm kind of a crumudgeon for smithing having a family history in it, lol.


----------



## Magus

I know all about cold blue and hot dip blueing,I need an old time formula for an authentic looking piece I'm doing,sorry for the lack of info.

Think 1600's era musket or hatchet.


----------



## GroovyMike

Bury it for a year


----------



## Magus

Aw c'mon guys,there's no buck-skinners in here?


----------



## Concretin

If you have Foxfire #5 then Hatcher Martin's formula, as well as others, are given in there. as I recall it involved nitric acid, steel wool, urine and bluerock (?). That would be my first go to book. I'll see if I have any other references and post them.


----------



## Magus

Cool,sounds like what I'm after.thanks!


----------



## HozayBuck

Magus, a buddy of mine built a muzzle loader from a top line kit he built a wooden box and I can not for the life of me remember it all , but in essence the old browning was controlled rust ... true story I remember his came out beautiful!! in fact he got it done and shot it a few times and sold it for 900 bucks... back in the late 80's when 900.00 was worth a lot more then now.. and it sold in one day...but I digress.. it took time but was simple... wish I could be more help...

I'd search for a forum for BP shooters... they are as fanatical as we are lol.. as for cold blue... I have tried it and found it to be a waste of time.. maybe for a small repair for a scratch but not a whole gun...

Let us know how it works out..PICS!!


----------



## Magus

This is before the blue,after its going to get shipped out ASAP.LOL


----------



## HozayBuck

Magus said:


> This is before the blue,after its going to get shipped out ASAP.LOL


Well hell Magus , you never said War Ax bluing!!.. I think it has to be buried in the skull of a Gaul ... then left to rust.. repeat as needed...if you have trouble finding an agreeable Gaul... try a Socialist .. not as good but they seem to be more of them then Gauls these days...


----------



## Magus

No,no.pinko blood isn't strong enough,it will rust aluminum foil nicely however.
Doesn't matter.customer wants changes made so it'll keep.


----------



## nj_m715

Duracoat ?


----------



## Magus

gotta be what they'd use back then.


----------



## MrSfstk8d

Ye Olde DuraCoatte LOL Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## LincTex

Get that sucker super-hot in a fire and then toss it in a washtub of used Diesel engine oil!! Makes a nice, durable black coating.


----------



## Magus

That's an idea.


----------



## BillM

*If you*



LincTex said:


> Get that sucker super-hot in a fire and then toss it in a washtub of used Diesel engine oil!! Makes a nice, durable black coating.


If you get it up to 1800 F for about an hour, it will harden the steel !


----------



## LincTex

1100*F is dull cherry red, and that's all the hotter I would get. It will harden it a lot, even at that temp.

1800 is bright yellow... WAY too hot:

A Woodworker's Guide to Tool Steel and Heat Treating

http://www.uddeholm.com/files/Temperature_guide.pdf

Heat & Temperature


----------

